# Fabulous Minnesota Competition 2015 - April 4th



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 13, 2015)

*Fabulous Minnesota Competition is on April 4th in Minneapolis, Minnesota.*

Competition Website: http://www.cubingusa.com/FabulousMinnesotaCompetition2015/index.php

Organizer: Walker Welch

Delegate: Chris Braiedy 

Events
3x3 Blindfolded
Fewest Moves (Mean)
3x3 With Feet
Rubik's Clock
4x4 Blindfolded
5x5 Blindfolded
3x3 Multiple Blindfolded

*There is a 20 person competitor limit because of the size of the venue and uniqueness of this competition.*


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 13, 2015)

No skewb


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I will definitely be going but is 4bld and 5bld going at the same time? Like can you do them both, or do you have to choose one or the other? Are there cutoffs for feet?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 13, 2015)

Clock? Sold.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 13, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> I will definitely be going but is 4bld and 5bld going at the same time? Like can you do them both, or do you have to choose one or the other? Are there cutoffs for feet?



I just added this below the schedule. "From 1:00 - 2:30, you have all that time to do both 4BLD and 5BLD. You may do both events as long as you manage your time accordingly."

So yes you are able to do both events.

I also just added these cutoffs:

3x3 Blindfolded (15 minute combined limit for all three solves)
3x3 With Feet (3:00 Soft Cutoff, 5:00 Hard Cutoff)
Rubik's Clock 30 Soft Cutoff, 1:00 Hard Cutoff)


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay, thanks for responding


----------



## Johnny (Feb 13, 2015)

TeddyKGB said:


> No skewb



minneapolis is just too fierce and fabulous for Skewb


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 13, 2015)

Johnny said:


> minneapolis is just too fierce and fabulous for Skewb



And I wanted to do events that either rarely or never have been done in Minnesota.

Technically Skewb has been held 3 times in Minnesota ever while FMC has been held once and Feet, 4BLD, 5BLD and MultiBLD has never been held.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 1, 2015)

Registration closes tonight (April 1st) for this competition. If you don't sign up in time, make sure to contact me.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 5, 2015)

FMC solutions:
32.33 mean, 2nd place


Spoiler: 29



scramble: U' B U' D' B' D2 F R' U R L2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 B R2 D2

on normal: L' // form pair
on inverse: L B' U' B U2 // 2x2x2
B2 D' B' R B2 R' // 2x2x3
on normal: D B' L B L' B D2 B2 R' B' R D' // to L3C

skeleton: L' D B' L B L' B * D2 B2 R' B' R D' R B2 R' B D B2 U2 B' U B L'
insert at *: [B' U' B, D']

final solution: L' D B' L B L' U' B D' B' U B D' B2 R' B' R D' R B2 R' B D B2 U2 B' U B L' (29)





Spoiler: 28



scramble: ??? forgot to write it down so just take inverse of my solution

on normal: F2 // form stuff
on inverse: U R B' R' // 2x2x2
on normal: B L' B' D' B2 D' // 2x2x3
L' B2 L' // F2L - 1
L U' L' U B' // to L4C

skeleton: F2 B ** L' B' D' B2 D' L' B2 U' L' U B' * R B R' U'
insert at *: [B, D' F2 D]
insert at **: [F, L' B2 L]

final solution: F2 B F L' B2 L F' L' B D' B2 D' L' B2 U' L' U D' F2 D B' D' F2 D R B R' U' (28)

optimal insertions gives 25...





Spoiler: 40



didn't bother to write scramble down, but here's the inverse of my solution

on normal: D L' F2 
on inverse: F' // 2x2x2
on normal: B U' L' D U L2 // 2x2x3
on inverse: B D R D' R' // F2L - 1
on normal: Lw B L' B L B2 Lw' D' B D // to L5C

skeleton: * D L' F2 B U' L' ** D U L2 Lw B L' B L B2 Lw' D' B D R D R' D' B' F
insert at *: [D', L U2 L']
insert at **: [F' U2 F, D2]

final solution: D' L U2 L' D L U2 L' D L' F2 B U' L' F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F D' U L2 Lw B L' B L B2 Lw' D' B D R D R' D' B' F (40)

scramble had lots of pairs formed, I really should have been able to find something decent... at least the mean was good for me


----------

